# John Tock - Tugboat and keelboat captain.



## terrac (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and just thought i'd say Hi and ask for a little help if I may?

I wonder if anyone could advise where I would go to find a tugboat captain called John Tock and the name of his tugboat?

Whilst researching my family history I found my great great grandfather John Tock who died in 1932. He was born in Crowle Lincolnshire in 1871 and I have followed him on a few census's where he captains 2 different keelboat's in the Hull, Humber and the various canals around the area. Recently I visited an 87 yr old great uncle who remembers John and I found out that he used to own a tugboat later in life and one of his sons piloted a lightship on the humber. 

Would anyone be able to offer advice as to where I could obtain any further information that would help me with my research please? Would there be any ships manifests or any details available online for a tugboat from around the 1920's I would guess. 

Kind Regards

Ray


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

terrac said:


> I'm new to the forum and just thought i'd say Hi and ask for a little help if I may?
> 
> I wonder if anyone could advise where I would go to find a tugboat captain called John Tock and the name of his tugboat?
> 
> ...


Try the Maritime Museum in Hull but otherwise I can't help. There are many ex United Towing people on this forum who may be able to advise. 
Incidentally, when I was a deck cadet in the 1960s I sailed with a Chief Officer from Hull called Harry Tock. A couple of years later he was Captain on the same ship when we were involved in the Great Lakes run. Was he a relative?

Howard


----------



## terrac (Sep 19, 2013)

howardang said:


> Try the Maritime Museum in Hull but otherwise I can't help. There are many ex United Towing people on this forum who may be able to advise.
> Incidentally, when I was a deck cadet in the 1960s I sailed with a Chief Officer from Hull called Harry Tock. A couple of years later he was Captain on the same ship when we were involved in the Great Lakes run. Was he a relative?
> 
> Howard


Hi Howard

thank you i'll try the museum see if they have anything that can help. I dont have a Harry Tock directly in my tree but I have not explored every avenue yet for the Tock family members from John's brothers. 

I will have a look and see if there is any connection.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

terrac said:


> Hi Howard
> 
> thank you i'll try the museum see if they have anything that can help. I dont have a Harry Tock directly in my tree but I have not explored every avenue yet for the Tock family members from John's brothers.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray,

The ship in question where I sailed with Harry Tock was St. John.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Try this site
http://www.hullhistorycentre.org.uk...y_centre/our_collections/maritimehistory.aspx

regards
Roger


----------

